# Your Opinion on Apple



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 28, 2017)

Ok... So, with this thread, I'm sorta baiting Yakamaru into ranting about how much he hates Apple, but I also want to hear what some other furs have to say about this notorious and polarizing computer/cell-phone company.
As for me... I like their aesthetics, but I think they're also pretensious and overpriced, as well as completely unable to be customized. Plus, I prefer the pre-iMac apples, and their old pride flag-esque logo is vastly superior to their dull monochrome logo.
So... What say you?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 28, 2017)

in before: "Apple runs slave labor camps in China!!1!"

Because they obviously don't. They pay their employees livable wages for the work performed, even in China. Their campuses and factories are located in and around poorer communities and they provide JOBS. How the hell are JOBS not good enough in a local economy a local economy normally run by drug dealers and prostitution? No, the jobs aren't the most glamorous in the world but they pay wages appropriate for their local economy. That said, i'm no expert and in no place to debate the issue but i strongly feel that a lot of companies get lambasted for providing jobs to poorer communities as if it's some sort of crime. Just putting that out there.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 28, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> in before: "Apple runs slave labor camps in China!!1!"


Oh, yeah.... I remember hearing about that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm sorta baiting Yakamaru


You're not even hiding it anymore.. >_<


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You're not even hiding it anymore.. >_<


You should feel honored that I like hearing your opinions so much. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You should feel honored that I like hearing your opinions so much. XD


......

I have no idea how to reply to this.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ......
> 
> I have no idea how to reply to this.


Aw, jeez. I'm sorry if I made you feel uncomfortable...


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Aw, jeez. I'm sorry if I made you feel uncomfortable...


Pretty sure I've not met anyone who likes seeing me just throwing shit around. And that have completely thrown me off. 

IMO, Apple can be summed up into one word: Crapple.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2017)

I love apples, my favorite apple is Pacific Rose.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Pretty sure I've not met anyone who likes seeing me just throwing shit around. And that have completely thrown me off.
> 
> IMO, Apple can be summed up into one word: Crapple.


Really? You've never had a fangirl before? 


Mr. Fox said:


> I love apples, my favorite apple is Pacific Rose.


Lol... I made it blatantly clear which Apple I'm talking, and you still make that joke anyway. Bravo! XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol... I made it blatantly clear which Apple I'm talking, and you still make that joke anyway. Bravo! XD


Glad I could oblige, ma'am.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Really? You've never had a fangirl before?


...Nope. And it feels.. Awkward. >_<

But it will pass. 



Mr. Fox said:


> I love apples, my favorite apple is Pacific Rose.


Nice. More of a fan of Golden Delicious myself.

I love yellow apples, though red and green apples have their awesome taste too.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Nope. And it feels.. Awkward. >_<
> 
> But it will pass.
> 
> ...


Ah, good! 
As, as for the fruit... Nothing beats biting into a crisp, juicy macintosh right off of the tree.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice. More of a fan of Golden Delicious myself.
> 
> I love yellow apples, though red and green apples have their awesome taste too.


Never tried "Golden Delicious", personally a fan of the redder ones, they're the sweetest, Granny Smiths are great on a boiling hot day though, or in apple pies.

Brb, getting apple pie...


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Never tried "Golden Delicious", personally a fan of the redder ones, they're the sweetest, Granny Smiths are great on a boiling hot day though, or in apple pies.
> 
> Brb, getting apple pie...


Regardless: Apples are awesome.



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ah, good!
> As, as for the fruit... Nothing beats biting into a crisp, juicy macintosh right off of the tree.


Stolen apples from your piece of shit neighbor taste even better!


----------



## Royn (Apr 28, 2017)

Apple...  Made a cellphone out of .... glass....


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 28, 2017)

The products are fantastic, I'm not going to gloss over that. It is the way they conduct their business, which if I had the nerve to explain would be the reason they have such high prices.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> The products are fantastic


Apple is shit.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm pretty ambivalent toward Apple products, even if I choose not to use them. Can't say the same about their stereotypical users, but eh, I let 'em be.

But I have to respect their engineering philosophy: standardizing their hardware and then optimizing the _fuck_ out of their software. IIRC the iPhone has quite a bit less battery capacity than the equivalent Galaxy but has the same battery life because iOS doesn't have to be able to run on everything -- they only have to build it to run on specific hardware. So from an engineering perspective, I kinda like what they're going for. I just happen to prefer the freedom of Windows and Android.


----------



## Simo (Apr 28, 2017)

Too expensive.

And why did Steve Jobs always look so cranky and constipated?

I always thought they play up the snob appeal way, way too much.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Apple is shit.


You came to the wrong person to throw a video at, my idea of a good product is one that performs the functions I normally use. I'm not really into the nitty gritty here.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 29, 2017)

I've found the call and software quality on my iPhone to be much higher than on my past Androids. I just use my phone as a peripheral device, so I don't need any special apps or root access. It just needs to make calls and browse the internet. As for the laptops, I have mixed feelings. The software is again superb, and it works as a great development environment for me. I intend to get a MacBook Pro as my next work laptop. The problem is that Apple has been shitting on power users for the past couple of years. The "top of the line" Mac  hardware can't compete against that in similarly priced PC/Linux laptops. They don't have competitive GPUs currently, which artists need for rendering (although they're apparently bringing those back). They removed the SD slot because supposedly no one used it, except those are important for photography and recording. They also based that on data that power users usually opt out of providing. They've made a number of blunders in their most recent models, and they need to be careful not to alienate their users. The only reason I'm still considering one of their laptops is because I've heard that next year's will have up-to-date hardware, and I only need a lower end model.


----------



## DylanM40 (May 8, 2017)

Think it depends on the person but I'm actually wanting to get a desktop Mac simply for editing either photos or videos but mainly just photos. When it comes to game I'll be going with a Windows OS desktop but idk. Still learning a bit about both worlds since I'm not to knowledgeable in that area.


----------



## Storok (May 8, 2017)

apple is great... always when somebody is like eww your phone is too expensive i can be like eww your life is too poor


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (May 8, 2017)

IT'S SHIT I HATE IT, I HATE YOU AND I HATE YOUR FAMILY APPLE SUCKS


----------



## Storok (May 8, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> IT'S SHIT I HATE IT, I HATE YOU AND I HATE YOUR FAMILY APPLE SUCKS


but i have an iPhone and you dont


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (May 8, 2017)

Storok said:


> but i have an iPhone and you dont



And I have drugs and I am high as shit so ?

CoME AT ME BrO *raises his tiny bappin paws*


----------



## Pipistrele (May 8, 2017)

Neutral. iPhones do their job well in what they do and Android phones do their job well in what they do, and arguing over one rectangle with the screen being vastly superior to other rectangle with the screen is a pointless task in itself. For me it's also hard to see how iPhones are pretentious - some particular Apple enthusiasts can be rather pretentious and fanboyish over the brand indeed, but Android fans can be even more annoying, invading thematic discussions and screaming "CUSTOMIZATION! VARIETY! OPEN-SOURCE!" all over the place, so it's balanced.

As I said before, people with particular hate over devices they don't even use either have nothing better to do, or aren't very satisfied with their own phone of choice and try to justify it. I mean, why would you want to start fights over such trivial things if you're happy about what you have? I know that may sound one-sided, but I don't have better conclusions.


----------



## DylanM40 (May 8, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Neutral. iPhones do their job well in what they do and Android phones do their job well in what they do, and arguing over one rectangle with the screen being vastly superior to other rectangle with the screen is a pointless task in itself. For me it's also hard to see how they're pretentious - some particular Apple enthusiasts can be rather pretentious and fanboyish over the brand indeed, but Android fans can be even more annoying, invading thematic discussions and screaming "CUSTOMIZATION! VARIETY! OPEN-SOURCE!" all over the place, so it's balanced.
> 
> As I said before, people with particular hate over devices they don't even use either have nothing better to do, or aren't very satisfied with their own phone of choice and try to justify it. I mean, why would you want to start fights over such trivial things if you're happy about what you have? I know that may sound one-sided, but I don't have better conclusions.



Yeah that is the truth. Way I see apple products hard to get virus and tend to do well in the business environment because of that by getting rid of non necessities. The Apple vs. Android thing has been going on for a long time.


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

maybe because....


----------



## PixelVixen (May 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ah, good!
> As, as for the fruit... Nothing beats biting into a crisp, juicy macintosh right off of the tree.


Braeburns for the win! Crunchy and sweet 

Well the Apple logo does have a bite taken out of it...there must be Macintosh orchards out there with rainbow coloured apples on the trees....*dreams*


----------



## PixelVixen (May 13, 2017)

I do like Macs because it gives myself and my work colleague a good laugh when a so called "representative" from BT calls saying they need to remotely access our computers. We'll humour them and ask them what we need to do to sort out the issue, to which they will say "well, if you click on the START menu where the Windows icon is..." to which we will then say "Funny, because I'm actually using a Mac!" 

You either get stuttering or that awkward pause as they come to terms with the fact that they've been rumbled...And we just p**s ourselves laughing!


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> If Apple brought back these I'd take back everything I ever said about them since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Loves you for posting this*

*Wanders off to nurse the nostalgia*

XD


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 14, 2017)

Overpriced garbage. If I want to use a UNIX based system I'll just install something like Gentoo or Arch Linux


----------



## Pipistrele (May 14, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Overpriced garbage. If I want to use a UNIX based system I'll just install something like Gentoo or Arch Linux


Your position reminds me of this cute comic


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 14, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Your position reminds me of this cute comic


I fucking love that comic


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 16, 2017)

I have a personal Galaxy S5 and a job-issued iPhone 6S, I think. Anyway, iPhone has a good camera and decent call quality. That's it. OS designed by a blind person. Can't talk to anything except another Apple product. Can only back up to the cloud. By the way, if anyone sees those pictures of my partner on the manlift, send them back to me. The frigging phone lost them. And the other two-hundred or so.

At least I can back up my stuff on the Galaxy and find them five minutes later. Better overall than a iCrap.


----------



## zachery980 (May 16, 2017)

You see putting chrome, and a screen on scat, still makes it scat.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 16, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> If Apple brought back these I'd take back everything I ever said about them since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gawd, how I miss the iMac G3.... I mean, it came in FIVE different fruity colors!!! Why can't we have whimsical today?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (May 16, 2017)

I don't like Apple products. Their computers don't have a lot of physical customization options. I just like other company products better. 
And their smartphones aren't that great.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 18, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh my gawd, how I miss the iMac G3.... I mean, it came in FIVE different fruity colors!!! Why can't we have whimsical today?


We had them in Uni, I remember going into the Mac hub and I thought it was so space-age and hi-tech at the time, I thought I was the dog's for gettin gto use one of these XD 

Now they just look like cute little fruity bubbles XD

*Good times...*


----------



## Honey Lavender; (May 18, 2017)

My opinion of Apple? Overrated products made by an idiot design team, but the stock (AAPL) is a hot commodity. Interesting combination...


----------



## SqualorHoller (May 18, 2017)

Cancer. Pure, consumerist cancer. It had it's humble beginnings and really advanced the PC community but now Apple has become a joke. It's "user friendly" at the expense of the user's ability to modify the system. Apple is also making it so that you legally /have/ to go into their stores (which are on par with the DMV with the long lines, smell of sweat and being surrounded by the genpop) to get your devices serviced. Also the proprietary features are terrible and you cannot uninstall them.
Not just saying that because I'm a microsoft fanboy because their OS is a security risk. Microsoft is trying so hard to become apple by playing their dirty games, like taking away your inability to uninstall proprietary features. Also, google PRISM.


----------



## Puffinca (May 19, 2017)

You actually can uninstall the "core apps" that come pre-downloaded. All you have to do to get them back is go to the App Store.


----------



## jayhusky (May 20, 2017)

For me, Apple is a hit/miss company.

They hit their stride a long time ago and really brought the home computer market to the fore, but agreeing with some users here before me, Apple have done away with innovation and now seek dominance at the cost of user flexibility.
Yes I have a couple of Apple devices and yes I have some Microsoft ones too (not a surface or lumia or anything like that, just the OSes), but I'm not biased either way on any of them.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 21, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> For me, Apple is a hit/miss company.
> 
> They hit their stride a long time ago and really brought the home computer market to the fore, but agreeing with some users here before me, Apple have done away with innovation and now seek dominance at the cost of user flexibility.
> Yes I have a couple of Apple devices and yes I have some Microsoft ones too (not a surface or lumia or anything like that, just the OSes), but I'm not biased either way on any of them.


Especially because they teased us with whimsical and happy creations like the iMac and iBook G3, only to go with cold aluminum and black plastic... Even their top-of-the-line Power Mac was quirky. It was even called "The Smurf Tower":


----------



## PixelVixen (May 23, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Especially because they teased us with whimsical and happy creations like the iMac and iBook G3, only to go with cold aluminum and black plastic... Even their top-of-the-line Power Mac was quirky. It was even called "The Smurf Tower":


Oh my goodness! I so remember those things in my Uni days XD

I came close to throwing one out of the *non existant, proverbial* window because it was just so slow and shitty...BUT I LOVED IT XD


----------



## Amiir (May 23, 2017)

What I think of it in one word? Overpriced. That and the way they market their products as if they were hot shit makes me laugh and cringe at the same time. It's just a cellphone/computer

Ah, by the way, I almost forgot, here's a video that makes me question the intelligence of some of its consumers... It's a fun watch


----------



## PencilBrain (May 23, 2017)

Apple is great for people who want to spend 4 times as much for a product with half as much power, durability and function.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 2, 2017)

Apple is a totalitarian dictatorship:
The price is high and more of the same (just at a different size so you have to repurchase your accessories). Everything goes to iclouds held by the big A. Any problem results in a wipe to an idealistic slate. Worship the 'i'. Pay three times the money for accessories that should have come with the product. Woe to you if you forget your papers (password).

Microsoft is a democratic capitalism:
The price is low, yet you're always paying for varying levels of success and failure. Trips on itself in a lot of cases. You can vote all you want for what you want, but in the end it all comes down to paying for more bugfixes that circle back around to more of the same. Are you sure?

End result? Same as politics, it's just what flavor of flatulence you want to eat.


----------

